# SSC P4 module for Surefire Turboheads



## yclo (Jun 17, 2007)

I had 2 empty modules designed for using Luxeon emitters in Surefire Turboheads, but no point using Luxeon's when SSC's are more efficient.

I think it was McGizmo that mentioned a 0.030" height difference in using the SSC in a reflector designed for Luxeon's provided an acceptable beam profile, and I confirm that it is indeed the case. For those of you that are using sandpaper + elbow grease, I have found that 0.030" is very close to the thickness of 2 Bicycle playing cards.




Bigger picture

The completed module (Downboy 750) along with the 500 lumen MN21 lamp assembly. I had to paint the top of the module with clear nail polish to isolate the + slug of the SSC to ground, I tried a thick layer of Arctic Alumina but it did not provide sufficient insulation. I wonder whether the nail polish limits the heat transfer between the slug and the module?




Bigger picture

And of course some beamshots taken last Friday, one of the foggiest night in Melbourne for a long time.

First the MN21:




Bigger picture

Then the SSC:




Bigger picture

I find that the fog provided a great medium in showing the beam distribution, much better than a standard white wall test.

Some more pictures taken on the same night:




Bigger picture




Bigger picture

Hope the dimensions will be useful to some of you that want to make modules using SSC P4's

-YC


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree! I love playing in the fog.


Great pics!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 17, 2007)

Regarding heat issues with lux V turbohead modules, I have one of ArcMania's WWOS turbohead modules set for 1 amp to the led. I have run this setup for over and hour at a time and have not seen any reduction of output of more than 5% during that period of time (bounce + lightmeter). In other words there is good heat sinking of the led on that tall pedestal, at least with ArcMania's setup's.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 17, 2007)

A thick layer of artic alumina will reduce heat transfer, and the Seoul P4 is not known for handling heat. Output will drop quickly. Better to use a Cree, but the reflector is not optimized for the Cree, better to use a KL6 head. I personally think that the lux V is a perfect fit for the turboheads, particularly the higher flux WWOS, WOOT. and the awesome X's.

Bill


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work YC! :thumbsup:

I don't have any turbo heads any more but I did replace the X bin 5W in my PhotonKing II with a seoul P4 in much the same manner as you suggest here. The reflector has a 4" OD and the beam is dang near parallel. It's not very useful but it would be cool to see in fog like you have shown here! 

In your side shot, it looks like there is some convergence in the beam but I can't gauge how far forward of the light the point of convergence is. I would place it in line with a thick tree trunk below the beam?!?!

With fog like that, it would be interesting to tune the focus and see the results.

Interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pics Yclo-thanks.


----------



## yclo (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bill* - Actually I was more concerned with the layer of nail polish reducing heat transfer, but it seems that others on the forum are also using nail polish when using the Seoul P4. Although I doubt that I will see a significant decrease in performance in this module before a newer and even better led comes out.

*Don* - Good spot with the convergence, I had noticed it but didn't think to link it with the position of the emitter in the reflector.

With the fog long gone, I guess one way could be to do a sideways white wall test with the emitter mounted on an extra long pedestal.

Even with that slightly *off* focus, the Seoul in turbohead setup gave a quite decent amount of throw.

-YC


----------



## jch79 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cool real-world profile beamshots!  Good info too!
Thanks,
john


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 19, 2007)

I strongly recommend that CPF'ers buy a lightmeter, instead of their next flashlight. So much info can be obtained using simple bounce with lightmeter to see how our led, or incan lights are performing. I have seen led lights with poor heatsinking drop off output substantially within a few minutes. Hard to notice, maybe, with the naked eye but there non the less. We spend lots of money on our lights and we buy our led lights with these great constant current circuits that may or may not perform as they should. Some of my poorly heatsinked lights drop off as fast as an incan, or DD led. Lightmeters can be had for reasonable prices. JMTC's.

Bill


----------



## starfiretoo (Jun 21, 2007)

I have 3 turbo modules with a Lux III, V, and Seoul P4. These all sit at the same height. 
As i remember, if the reflector is focused for the Lux III, then Lux V would sit a little behind and the Seoul P4 would sit in a little deeper. With the SF Turbohead i find that the beam looks well focused and very forgiving of emitter depth. I'm not sure if it's because of the stippled reflector.
-SF2


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Mar 31, 2008)

Any more of these turbo modules available?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does any one happen to know all of the dimensions (diameters and heights) for either the luxeon or both turbo head modules? (I live right next door to a university which has kindly allowed me to design and make modules and am trying to make either a SSCP4 or luxeon 3 module for my KT5 turbo head)


----------



## yclo (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not sure whether the person I got those modules from is still making them, but now that I have my own lathe I can cut my own.

The important dimensions for the emitter to be in focus are the ones shown in the photos in the first post.

The dimensions for the bottom part will depend on how big your driver board is and how large the spring is. You should be fine as long as the base part is less than 20mm diameter and maybe 12~15mm height.

-YC


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 22, 2008)

starfiretoo said:


> I have 3 turbo modules with a Lux III, V, and Seoul P4. These all sit at the same height.
> As i remember, if the reflector is focused for the Lux III, then Lux V would sit a little behind and the Seoul P4 would sit in a little deeper. With the SF Turbohead i find that the beam looks well focused and very forgiving of emitter depth. I'm not sure if it's because of the stippled reflector.
> -SF2



Was wondering, which Led throws further, and which Led has the widest center beam? I have one of Arc Mania's towers with Wxxh and it has tons of spill. I like a very wide center beam, such as put out by most of the MN series of incan's. Also, do you have a lux meter (all CPF'ers should have one contrary to some experts who know that their calibrated eyes are better)?

Bill


----------

